# Windows vista firewall issue/internet not working



## lumina (Apr 4, 2011)

i am using windows vista on my laptop.
i was using zone alarm firewall, but switched it to windows firewall.
after switching, my internet was cutoff. i can see that i am connected to my network, but cant get to internet.

when i run diagnosis on my laptop, it gives me three options:
1. my Ethernet driver is having hardware issue.
2. my wireless driver is having hardware issue.
3. ip protocol binding is having issue. check ipv4 and ipv6 settings.

i checked all three option and they all are working fine.

i even checked windows firewall settings and it is also working fine. in windows firewall exception list there are two options selected, one is core networking and other one is task-panel.

not sure what the problem is.

please help


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

did you uninstall zone alarm?

you should have more than those two items in the windows firewall. 
missing network discovery for example.


----------

